# Linux und meine Graka



## Shirozen (20. September 2014)

Moin,
Wollte jetzt mal Linux ausprobieren und habe nun das Problem das Linux nicht weiter hochfährt. Unter Windows habe ich dagegen keine Probleme. Was hilft ist meist die Grafikkarte auszubauen und die Intel Grafik zu benutzen. Jemand eine Idee wie ich Linux mit der Karte ans laufen bekomme? 

Besitze die Radeon HD 7870 boost.

Besten Gruß


----------



## hodenbussard (20. September 2014)

Also das ist sehr ungewöhnlich,das er schon beim booten zickt.
Welches Linux versuchst zum laufen zu kriegen ?
Die Intel Grafik im BIOS deaktiviert,nicht auf Auto !?
Und wenn es von einer Live DVD testest, ist es normal das es dauert bis mal ein Bild kommt


----------



## Rollora (20. September 2014)

Shirozen schrieb:


> Moin,
> Wollte jetzt mal Linux ausprobieren und habe nun das Problem das Linux nicht weiter hochfährt. Unter Windows habe ich dagegen keine Probleme. Was hilft ist meist die Grafikkarte auszubauen und die Intel Grafik zu benutzen. Jemand eine Idee wie ich Linux mit der Karte ans laufen bekomme?
> 
> Besitze die Radeon HD 7870 boost.
> ...


 Linux und AMD/ATI ist generell nicht empfehlenswert.
Die tausend Diskussionen um Treiber hier zeigen ja, dass man mit AMD immer mehr Treiberprobleme hat als mit Nvidia. außer, man spielt halt nur unter der modernsten Windowsversion und halt nur Spiele. 
Zwar benutze ich selbst AMD aber die in den letzten 15 Jahren gesammelten Erfahrungen lassen mich jetzt endgültig zu NV wechseln.
Und ja, unter Windows ist Intel natürlich besser. 

Aber jetzt mal zu deinem Problem: wobei stürzt denn eigentlich dein Linux ab bzw startet nicht weiter? Also was lädt da gerade. Welches Linux benutzt du und welche Treiber usw?

Vielleicht lädt er grad die Intel treiber um AMD zu betreiben oder was auch immer, irgendwie scheint mir das schon komisch.


----------



## Shirozen (20. September 2014)

Bild bleibt schwarz. Der Bootvorgang ist wie folgt.
Normaler Start
Nach einer Weile sehe ich die info das mein Monitor auf 1080p gewechselt hat und es bleibt schwarz. Mit der intel HD funtzt es. Das mit dem Auto muss ich mal versuchen.


----------



## Olstyle (20. September 2014)

Wenn du nicht explizit den AMD-Treiber installiert hast müsste noch der freie Treiber aktiv sein. Und der ist eigentlich verdammt stabil. Dass die Intel Grafik als Standard erkannt wird könnte natürlich sein. Mal nach dem "fehlerhaften" Start geschaut ob dort ein Bild kommt?

Was immer noch bleibt ist die Frage welche Distribution du nutzt.


----------



## TempestX1 (20. September 2014)

Was passiert wenn du "STRG+ALT+F3" drückst, wenn der Bildschirm schwarz ist? Siehst du dann die Kommandozeile?

Da du nicht geschrieben hast welche Distribution das betrifft rate ich mal ins blaue und gehe von *buntu / Mint aus.
http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/AMD/fglrx/Problembehebung#Hardwareprobleme


----------



## Shirozen (20. September 2014)

Kommandozeile sehe ich. Ich probiere gerade SteamOs aus, allerdings ist das bei jedem Linux so

~Edith say~
Werde Steamos runter schmeißen und eine andere Linux Version nutzen. 
~Edith close~

~Edith 2~
Nach Stunden rumprobieren lass ich es lieber. Meine Grafikkarte wird an den Heatpipes so dermaßen heiß das ich von Linux erstmal Abstand halten werde bis ich eine neue Karte kaufe. 
~Edith 2 Close~


----------



## Shirozen (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich push ma eben den Fred. Habe herausgefunden wie ich meine Grafikkarte zum laufen bekomme. Da ich einen Black Screen hatte geht das auf "normalen" Wege nicht. Ich musste erst den Software Modus Einstellen. Den habe ich durch die Eingabe des Kompatibilität's Modus aktiviert. Danach habe ich dann den Haupt Treiber von AMD Installiert und dann lief auch meine Grafikkarte mit Linux.

Als denn für die die auch einen Blackscreen haben.


----------



## headbreaker (21. Oktober 2014)

Rollora schrieb:


> Linux und AMD/ATI ist generell nicht empfehlenswert.
> Die tausend Diskussionen um Treiber hier zeigen ja, dass man mit AMD immer mehr Treiberprobleme hat als mit Nvidia. außer, man spielt halt nur unter der modernsten Windowsversion und halt nur Spiele.
> Zwar benutze ich selbst AMD aber die in den letzten 15 Jahren gesammelten Erfahrungen lassen mich jetzt endgültig zu NV wechseln.
> Und ja, unter Windows ist Intel natürlich besser.
> ...


 
Ich muss sagen, das ist deutlich besser geworden, seit Linux immer mehr ins Gespräch zum Zocken kommt hat ATI hier deutlich nachgelegt ABER das Problem ist das ATI aus ihren Treibern die Unterstützung alter Karten entfernen. Aber seit Ubuntu sind die Zeiten, in denen man noch seine eignen Kernel bauen musste, vorbei. 

Der hier entstandene Fehler ist wohl auf die Kombination der Grafikchips zurückzuführen, das klappt bei NVidia auch erst seit die sich ins gemachte Nest gesetzt haben, den eigentlich hat Nvidia einfach die Bumblebeetechnologie übernommen. 

Ich habe alleine dieses Jahr 3 AMD/ATI Linuxsysteme aufgesetzt, was nicht heißt das ich auch nicht ständig über ärgerliche Fehler falle aber es wird jedes Jahr ein wenig einfacher auch wenn Ubuntu im Moment kaputt entwickelt wird.




Shirozen schrieb:


> Ich push ma eben den Fred. Habe herausgefunden wie ich meine Grafikkarte zum laufen bekomme. Da ich einen Black Screen hatte geht das auf "normalen" Wege nicht. Ich musste erst den Software Modus Einstellen. Den habe ich durch die Eingabe des Kompatibilität's Modus aktiviert. Danach habe ich dann den Haupt Treiber von AMD Installiert und dann lief auch meine Grafikkarte mit Linux.
> 
> Als denn für die die auch einen Blackscreen haben.


 
Nächstes mal einfach Linux schon vor dem eigentlichen Booten anweisen in der Shell zu starten dann spart man sich den Umweg. Treiber-Komplikationen lassen sich eigentlich immer in der Shell beheben, ich für meinen teil führe die gesamte Installation im erweiterten Modus durch und kann deshalb schon einige Pakte bei der eigentlich Installation des Betriebssystemes einbinden das macht das ganze noch etwas sauberer. Immer noch besser als der Kernelbau.

Sonst kann ich nur wie es oben schon steht Ubuntuusers empfehlen


----------



## Shirozen (24. Oktober 2014)

Das ist schon richtig, aber ich bin bei Linux noch kompletter Anfänger. Bin schon froh das ich das selbst herausgefunden habe. Allerdings weiß ich nun beim nächsten mal Bescheid. Bei Steam Os funtzt der Treiber übrigens nicht was mich dann doch bisschen wundert. 

Besten Gruß


----------



## headbreaker (24. Oktober 2014)

Shirozen schrieb:


> Das ist schon richtig, aber ich bin bei Linux noch kompletter Anfänger. Bin schon froh das ich das selbst herausgefunden habe. Allerdings weiß ich nun beim nächsten mal Bescheid. Bei Steam Os funtzt der Treiber übrigens nicht was mich dann doch bisschen wundert.
> 
> Besten Gruß


 
Ja beim steam os wurden einige Reps. rausgeschmissen aber es befindet sich ja auch noch in der betaphase, ich persönlich kann ja nach stärke des PCs eher LXDE, XFCE oder Debian empfehlen, am beliebtesten ist aber wohl immernoch ubuntu oder Mint. Arch kann ich für den einstieg auch nicht empfehlen.

Steam OS Beta halte ich am anfang für vielleicht nicht so ratsam weil da noch einiges dran gemacht werden muss. Es macht eigentlich keinen unterschied ob du unter Ubuntu oder SteamOS spielst,.... und für Ubuntu bekommst du auf Ubuntuusers auch sehr guten Support dieser ist zwar oft übertragbarauf andere Deviate aber nicht immer funktioniert das reibungslos


----------



## K3n$! (25. Oktober 2014)

> ich persönlich kann ja nach stärke des PCs eher LXDE, XFCE oder Debian empfehlen, am beliebtesten ist aber wohl immernoch ubuntu oder Mint. Arch kann ich für den einstieg auch nicht empfehlen.



LXDE, XFCE sind Desktopumgebungen, die du unter Ubuntu, Mint, Debian oder Archlinux nutzen kannst.


----------



## headbreaker (25. Oktober 2014)

Das ist richtig, bringen aber ihre eigenen Programme mit weswegen ein nachträgliche installieren das ganze och umfangreicher machen und weitere Schritte erfordern. Hab mich ein wenig umständlich ausgedrückt, ich installiere meine systeme immer von einem minimalinstaller manuell deswegen vergesse ich manchmal die Systeme einzeln zu nennen gemeint ist natürlich z.B. Lubuntu (LXDE) oder Xubuntu(XFCE). Natürlich kann man jede Desktopumgebung nachinstallieren aber nicht alle bauen auf dem gleichen Grundkonstrukt auf, so entwickeln die KDE und Gnome sich grade in ganz unterschiedliche Richtungen. Auch XFCE und LXDE sind seit Ubuntu immer kaputter entwickelt werden nur noch beschränkt ohne Komplikationen nachinstallierbar.

Das Problem ist das im Grunde zwar alle Pakete kompatibel sind aber es kommt doch ab und zu zu Problemen und wie er sagt er ist noch ein Anfänger.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Oktober 2014)

Man muss halt schauen dass man für eine Oberfläche wirklich nur dies Desktopumgebung und nicht das Metapaket mit allen Standardprogramme etc. zieht. Sonst hat man gerne mal drei Forks von Gedit und co gleichzeitig auf der Festplatte.


----------



## headbreaker (25. Oktober 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Man muss halt schauen dass man für eine Oberfläche wirklich nur dies Desktopumgebung und nicht das Metapaket mit allen Standardprogramme etc. zieht. Sonst hat man gerne mal drei Forks von Gedit und co gleichzeitig auf der Festplatte.


 
Aber nicht alle Standardprogramme funktionieren auch unter allen Umgebungen  Eigentlich sollte man sich schon bevor man ein Derivat installiert gedanken machen welche Umgebung man benutzt dann hat man eigentlich die sauberste Variante


----------



## VikingGe (26. Oktober 2014)

> Sonst hat man gerne mal drei Forks von Gedit und co gleichzeitig auf der Festplatte.


Nur drei? 



> Eigentlich sollte man sich schon bevor man ein Derivat installiert gedanken machen welche Umgebung man benutzt dann hat man eigentlich die sauberste Variante


Das auf jeden Fall, und zum Ausprobieren bieten sich grundsätzlich Ubuntu-Live-Medien an - dann gibt es auch keine Installation, die man sicversauenh  könnte.
Und bei nem Wechsel der Arbeitsumgebung am besten alles rauswerfen, was von der alten noch übrig ist, inklusive Konfiguration.



> Aber nicht alle Standardprogramme funktionieren auch unter allen Umgebungen


Solange man nicht gerade nen plasma-desktop unter Gnome 3 startet und dann noch perfekte Integration erwartet, wüsste ich nicht, was da generell großartig schiefgehen sollte. Trotzdem, ein sauberes System kommt dabei natürlich nicht heraus, z.B. im Bezug auf die für bestimmte Dateitypen standardmäßig zu verwendenden Anwendungen und überhaupt die Menüstruktur beim jeweiligen Desktop.
Merke ich jedes Mal an den Uni-Rechnern, wo wirklich _jede_ halbwegs aktuelle Desktop-Umgebung installiert ist...


----------

